# How are all over print hoodies printed?



## dontex (Jul 24, 2006)

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e262/mrmontano/hoodyme.jpg
whatz good. I'm a designer and I want to produce my own hoodies with a all over print like these but dont have a clue on the process of getting them manufactored in the US and how there done....any help would be greatfull.....peace!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The fabric is sourced, lengths printed up, then sent to a factory to be sewn into the garments required. It's often referred to as "cut and sew".


----------



## dontex (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> The fabric is sourced, lengths printed up, then sent to a factory to be sewn into the garments required. It's often referred to as "cut and sew".


thanxs.....thatz how i thought they were done.....does anbody know how much it cost to do a hoodie like that?.... and a good manufacturer that people have actually used in the U.S.?......


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Dontex,
First you must indicate the sort of quantity per fabric design you are going to order, then someone can come up with a rough idea. A lot of these all over printed Hoodies are manufactured in the Far East.
Paul


----------



## dontex (Jul 24, 2006)

like 50-100 hoodies the first run........


----------



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

good luck. lowest minimum i've found for this is 1000 pcs.


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

I doubt if you will get anyone to make 50-100. You may but the price will be sky high. China is not an option for you they just won't entertain those small amounts. Suggest you have a rethink


----------



## sycamore (Nov 8, 2007)

good info thank you


----------



## fudruckus (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey, I also am looking for custom "all over" print hoodies. Any clues where to find them. I don't mind ordering from China. I afraid they will make knock offs of my design. or they will just make more of my design for themselves to sell.
John


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fudruckus said:


> Hey, I also am looking for custom "all over" print hoodies. Any clues where to find them. I don't mind ordering from China. I afraid they will make knock offs of my design. or they will just make more of my design for themselves to sell.
> John


Try the vendors listed here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. Check out this site NYC SUBWAY LINE 
would the clothing on this site be done the same way. It's very nice stuff.

Lar


----------



## subdog101 (Jun 25, 2008)

I do allover prints on hoodies, but the old fashioned way,
large screen, and each hoodie takes 8-seperate prints,
its a lot of work...


----------



## shaffett (Aug 12, 2008)

Tgraphics said:


> I doubt if you will get anyone to make 50-100. You may but the price will be sky high. China is not an option for you they just won't entertain those small amounts. Suggest you have a rethink


Most companies in China would not take it, but [some will]


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

One solution may be to run it through a printer with a large format machine or maybe even a belt printer?

As long as they have large enough screens you could print in fabric blocks but you'll need to size out your blocks so that you don't waste fabric. If it's a one color hit it shouldn't be too costly and you can run samples this way and see how the reaction is. Maybe you'll get orders for 1000+ and then you can send it overseas for them to do it for you!

John


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I knew someone who did about a dozen once. How? He printed the fabric himself, and he had his mother sew them. You might laugh, but it worked. There's good margin in boutique hoodies, even in the US. That means there's room for creativity in getting it done. If you're planning small, you've got to think small.

No factory will touch the order... so find an independent sewing contractor. There are places that will print short runs of fabric (Jasonda linked to one in the belt printing sources thread), and there are perfectly competent people willing to sew low quantities. You'll just have to employ people and manage the project yourself, rather than finding a company who'll do it for you.


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

Solmu said:


> I knew someone who did about a dozen once. How? He printed the fabric himself, and he had his mother sew them. You might laugh, but it worked. There's good margin in boutique hoodies, even in the US. That means there's room for creativity in getting it done. If you're planning small, you've got to think small.
> 
> No factory will touch the order... so find an independent sewing contractor. There are places that will print short runs of fabric (Jasonda linked to one in the belt printing sources thread), and there are perfectly competent people willing to sew low quantities. You'll just have to employ people and manage the project yourself, rather than finding a company who'll do it for you.


Its called rotary printing and done by a very expensive machine. The set up charge for each screen costs is £100 per colour.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

theprintshop said:


> Its called rotary printing and done by a very expensive machine. The set up charge for each screen costs is £100 per colour.


Rotary printing is not the definitive answer, nor what I was describing.

Rotary printing is all well and good, but like I said above - if you're trying to produce small you've got to think in line with your production goals. And realistically most people looking for all over print hoodies are small timers dreaming of big things. As you said, rotary printing is expensive - but it's not the only way.

If you can afford it, great - use the best equipment available. But if not there's more than one way to get the job done, and rotary printing is an irrelevance to those starting out on a small budget. Manual printing can still accomplish this just fine. You just have to know what you're doing or find someone who does. It's not something you can get done at any ol' screenprinter, but it can be accomplished.


----------

